# how much for a goat?



## duckidaho (Dec 28, 2009)

How much is the going rate for a "doe in milk"?  How about a doe kid?   CAE free, healthy, reputable breeder.

I see them in the newspaper for a lot less than breeders are asking.  TIA, Russ


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 29, 2009)

duckidaho said:
			
		

> How much is the going rate for a "doe in milk"?  How about a doe kid?   CAE free, healthy, reputable breeder.
> 
> I see them in the newspaper for a lot less than breeders are asking.  TIA, Russ


There are so many factors that can raise or lower a price, it's really hard to give an estimate.  Around here (MD), doe kids can range from probably $50-$300.  If the doe comes from a show line, she's going to be more expensive.  

I bought my coming two year old doe (not bred) for $175, and she's an ADGA registered Oberhasli.  She came from a small-time breeder, but she's healthy and so is the small herd she came from.  

If I wanted to buy a yearling doe from a big-time show breeder, I would have paid twice that probably.  I'm not into showing, I just want a family milk goat.  

Of course, you see does on Craigslist all the time for way cheaper, but who knows what you're getting.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Dec 29, 2009)

Registered bred does around here sell for $150-250, does in milk about $200-275. On craiglist, unregistered does are much cheaper. Check www.bestfarmbuys.com for more reputable breeders. Also check out your local dairy club page, often they have a breeder list on there. The LaMancha I bought was posted on bestfarmbuys but the breeder was listed on Michigan Dairy Goat Society so that gave me a clue that they weren't just in their back yard with a random buck making his rounds. They show quite a bit and sold the doe because she wasn't show quality but she was healthy, they gave me advice on vaccinating and she has good feet.

Goats that my friend bought from a backyard guy for cheaper have horrible hooves that she's been struggling a month with to try and get it so the goats aren't limping. One has hooves like a foundered horse and for the first two weeks she was at my friend's, the poor doe only laid in a corner near the hay. It hurt her too much to walk.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

each of my milking gals cost me here in Ohio $200.... we figured that between using the milk for us and for a supplemental feed for the barnyard they totally paid for themselves. 

now that they are bred and dried it just burns me to BUY milk!

you never know what you're getting from a backyard guy - but otoh we sold one of our does b/c we didnt particularity love her personality.. and not b/c she wasnt a great doe. i think the best approach is to go and see. and remember that a lot of people are 'dumping' their animals for whatever reason. you might find a diamond in the rough!

good luck!


----------



## KinderKorner (Dec 29, 2009)

For the breed I'm raising around here it goes from $200-$250 for yearling or two year old does not bred.

I'm not sure how much a bred, or in milk doe would cost. I never bought one. But I estimate in the $250-$300 range.

Oh I did buy a bred Nubian. She was only $200. But she is nearly 7 years old.

It really just depends. I also bought my bucks for $150 for weaned baby boys. Or $250 for a 3 year old show winner. Which I drove 14 hours for.

I guess it's how much a person would pay for them.

But sometimes buying out of the paper from backyard breeders isn't the best idea. You can get a good deal, or you can get a lot of trouble. It's a risk. But the Nubian I just bought for $200 from a lady. Is sooo sweet, and will be an awesome milker until she retired. So I am happy.


----------



## mavrick (Dec 29, 2009)

A good milk goat would be worth $200.00 to $300.00 depending on the age and type


----------



## mossyStone (Dec 29, 2009)

A doe in milk here of good breeding ect gose any where from  $250 to $500 I have been looking for a while for another doe in "milk"

Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm rather new to goats. I had 2 (2yo) registered toggs given to me.  
I purchased a buckling from a 4Her for $25.00, had him registered and found out that he comes from amazing show lines
Just purchased a 3rd doe for $120. Found her on CL. I'm in the process of getting her registration transferred and found out that she is also from the same herd as my other 2 does.
The sister to one of my does just sold for $250. she's a 2 yo.


----------



## mylilchix (Jan 1, 2010)

The togg I'm getting in the spring will be $200.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure all 3 of my does are bred. So this thread is interesting to me as I'll be selling kids in the spring.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 9, 2010)

We paid $75 each for two purebred LaManchas with good show records and good production, but they are both older. (6 and 8). We also bought a 2 year old bred LaMancha for $100, resold her for the same price a few months later because she had personality issues, but we kept her two kids. They are all three excellent does, I only got them so cheap because it was a divorce sale and they were selling the whole herd. They would have easily gone for more, but the lady needed to sell them quick. 

Now I find that kids of any breed go for about $25 around here. No one here cares about pedigree/papers/quality, they just want something cheap they can throw out in the backyard to eat weeds. I'm pricing our doelings at $50, and we eat the boys ourselves, no one would even buy them anyway. If I can't sell the girls, I have several friends who I will just give them away to. 

Unfortunately, with the downturn in the economy, livestock prices are low, especially in areas and times of year where feed prices are high...my area is having a big issue with people who run out of money just turning their horses loose into the 'wild' because they cannot afford hay and can't sell the horse. There's tons of free animals on craigslist every day here, including goats, as hay runs about $13/bale this time of year, and grain is nearly $20 a bag all year long! (We live in the Arizona desert and feed has to be trucked in from out of state)


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 9, 2010)

Here, minimum $300. That's without factoring in breeding or even registration.


----------



## Aped (Jan 15, 2010)

Here in my quadruple state area, nigerians go for $300 - 400 registered and that's just kids. Not sure how much a freshened doe would be. I inquired about freshened does from a farm 2 hours north of me and they wanted $400 for mixed graded does.


----------

